# Distance between fence post



## farmgal-va (Aug 7, 2014)

As me and my husband are getting ready to fence in about a 2.5 acre lot for 4 gilts. We bought our fencing which is high tensile woven wire. Some friend of ours said we could use less post since we will have electric also. Was told we could space fence post further apart. My husband suggested we could try 15' spacing. Is that to far for pigs or could we even go further being electric will be added. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

farmgal-va said:


> As me and my husband are getting ready to fence in about a 2.5 acre lot for 4 gilts. We bought our fencing which is high tensile woven wire. Some friend of ours said we could use less post since we will have electric also. Was told we could space fence post further apart. My husband suggested we could try 15' spacing. Is that to far for pigs or could we even go further being electric will be added. Thanks for any advice.


Depends a bit on the terrain. If it is mostly flat you can go 10 ft. That's the spacing i use. I use steel posts and RR ties for corner posts. Wire needs to be as tight as you can make it. If you have hilly ground 8 ft. is best. Keeping the wire tight keeps the pigs in ( if elec.is out) and also keeps other animals out.

P.S. I haven't used elec. fence for the past year. Fence wire tight no worry about pigs breaking out.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

We keep cattle in, but the posts are further apart than 10'.. Have a wooden post every 30 feet, and plastic stays 1/2 way between each post.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

We have 5 strand hi tensile fence with 3 hot wires (bottom 2 and 2nd from top) for cows and pigs. Post spacing ranges from 40' to 120' with poly droppers in between. Divider paddocks are comprised of (usually) single strand polywire or polyrope...up high for cows, down low (between low snout height and high snout height) for pigs. When we have young calves or newly trained pigs we may use 2 strand.

Weaner pigs have an electric training academy that they must attend before being placed out on the 5 strand perimeter. I've never had a prison break from trained pigs.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

The benefit of electric is that if the pigs are trained well, your need for physical fence strength drops tremendously. When they're trained and know where the fence is, you don't even really need physical fence strength. The post spacing is more determined by how many you need to keep your fence upright, taut, looking nice, etc. rather than the strength needed to hold the pigs in. A hot wire 6-10 inches off the ground and about 4-6 inches away from the fence will keep them from ever testing the strength of the woven wire.

I recommend teaching them that the boundary is just a bad place to be. It works well to train them in a smaller, sturdy pen before you turn them out.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Jumping on a older thread.. but seemed silly to start a new one with the same title!

Same question but a different type of fence. a wire net fence, it will be used for pigs chickens and later sheep/goats 

How close should the uprights be. same as for a plain wire fence? We'll also have electric on the inside but want the fence to stand fine without it as well!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Depends a bit on the fence setup. If you're stretching the fence tight and using a high tensile wire you can do 10' easily, even 30' between uprights, especially if there is a hot wire inside the fence.

On the other hand, without any electricity, with low tensile wire and not stretched in a high traffic area you might go down to 4' or even 2' between posts.

Hot wire makes a big difference.

Pulling the fence tight makes a big difference.

Wire gauge makes a big difference.

-Walter


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

We don't have electric; so our posts have to be in concrete; but we have steers with our pigs; nobody gets out.


----------



## PasturedPork (Jan 22, 2014)

We do 8 wire high tensile fence with 100' between posts. Our land is mostly flat but in swales we user dropper posts.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I use an energized predator fence configuration. You can get the specs from fence and charger manufacturers online. They are basically the same. It keeps them in and out. 

I recycle and cut to size utility posts spaced 100' apart (33.3 paces) , 'T' posts, a few channel posts, (because I have them) in between the wooden posts and a few plastic/pvc battens here and there to take up slack and quick alterations/adjustments.


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

New paddock is Red Brand 47" Field fence with T-posts on 8ft centers here. Stretched tight. I am tired of chasing critters. I have the fencing and chargers to put a hot strand inside just hunting the time.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

I found a construction supply place selling 4 foot t posts for 1.80. They're perfect for a pig fence. Might want to see if that's common. They had thousands of them. Not sure if that's a common item.


----------

